# Forum About Russia Culture and History  washer and dryer

## astarz41

Almost everyone in Russia has a washing machine, but what about a dryer? Are they available for the public? When I was there last summer I was forunate enough to have a very nice prachechnaya a block away and they had dryers there. But that was only a temporary solution. And I realllly hate to hang dry my clothes. Is it possible to buy your own dryer? We looked in some appliance stores but didn't see any. I'm asking because in case I get to go to college in Russsia I really can't imagine living with out a dryer.   ::

----------


## VendingMachine

> Almost everyone in Russia has a washing machine, but what about a dryer? Are they available for the public? When I was there last summer I was forunate enough to have a very nice prachechnaya a block away and they had dryers there.

 Some have dryers, some have washing machines that do the drying and the bleeding ironing and _pressing of underpants with pleasure_, no need to trouble the chambermaid wink wink nudge nudge (today's washing machines while they don't yet offer fellatio/cunnilingus programs, will perform almost any type of operation on a pair of dirty knickers thereby rendering dryers virtually redundant), some hang their washing out to dry on a bit of string in their backyard (a much more environment friendly way by the way unless you use some really poisonous detergent).   

> I'm asking because in case I get to go to college in Russsia I really can't imagine living with out a dryer.

 Join the girl guides or whatever they call them in the US. Hopefully they will teach you some rudimentary survival skills - it's a shame really that a simple thing like a lack of a dryer can render a person helpless.

----------


## waxwing

> Almost everyone in Russia has a washing machine, but what about a dryer?

 At the risk of starting another 10 pages of hysteria ( :: ), I am 99% certain that this statement is factually incorrect (if by 'more than everyone' you mean something > 70% .. I'd guess it's much less than 50%).    

> Are they available for the public? When I was there last summer I was forunate enough to have a very nice prachechnaya a block away and they had dryers there. But that was only a temporary solution. And I realllly hate to hang dry my clothes. Is it possible to buy your own dryer? We looked in some appliance stores but didn't see any. I'm asking because in case I get to go to college in Russsia I really can't imagine living with out a dryer.

 That's interesting. I'll check in the local stores next time I'm out shopping. I suppose they're much less common here than in the West now, but I'd be amazed if you actually couldn't find one. 
As to launderettes (what do you call them? laundromats?) people who come here are always asking why they don't have them in Moscow. I don't know.

----------


## astarz41

> Join the girl guides or whatever they call them in the US. Hopefully they will teach you some rudimentary survival skills - it's a shame really that a simple thing like a lack of a dryer can render a person helpless.

 It's not that I don't know how to hang dry (or hand wash) but hang drying is not recommended for a lot of clothes. It stretches the fabric out and makes it feel rough. And plus dryers are so much more practical. 40 minutes and all your clothes is dry. You can wash and dry a winter coat in a couple hours. And you can dry shoes. Anddd you can use the dryer to do dry cleaning, which is really covenient. It's like a microwave, you can certainly do with out it but it makes things so much easier when you're in a hurry.   

> At the risk of starting another 10 pages of hysteria (), I am 99% certain that this statement is factually incorrect (if by 'more than everyone' you mean something > 70% .. I'd guess it's much less than 50%).

 Yea I'm probably off on that one, but lets say everyone I know in St. Petersburg had one.   ::     

> That's interesting. I'll check in the local stores next time I'm out shopping. I suppose they're much less common here than in the West now, but I'd be amazed if you actually couldn't find one.

 Thanks! I'm pretty sure they do exist in Russia, because they had them at the laundry place. I think they're just not very popular yet.

----------


## VendingMachine

> Join the girl guides or whatever they call them in the US. Hopefully they will teach you some rudimentary survival skills - it's a shame really that a simple thing like a lack of a dryer can render a person helpless.
> 			
> 		  It's not that I don't know how to hang dry (or hand wash) but hang drying is not recommended for a lot of clothes.

 Shall I tell you who's saying this or would you like to guess?   

> It stretches the fabric out and makes it feel rough.

 Stick to normal clothes made from normal fabric, not some artificially engineered fibres.   

> And plus dryers are so much more practical.

 Practical for whom? For the average selfish human? Do they care about the environment, do they f... .   

> 40 minutes and all your clothes is dry.

 What's the rush? Make it a rule to do your laundry in advance. Learn to manage your time. Do several things in parallel. It's not very difficult, believe me.   

> You can wash and dry a winter coat in a couple hours.

  Winter coats worth their name should be dry cleaned, not washed.   

> And you can dry shoes.

 Use a good water repellent cream (but make sure it's environment friendly). Your shoes will always be dry. (Easier solution - watch your step, avoid stepping into puddles.)   

> Anddd you can use the dryer to do dry cleaning, which is really covenient.

 That sort of dry cleaning has nothing to do with the real dry cleaning they do at any respectable dry cleaner's in St Pete. It's like comparing a latex doll to a real woman.   

> It's like a microwave, you can certainly do with out it but it makes things so much easier when you're in a hurry.

 Ever thought of improving your time management skills? A well-organized person seldom finds himself in a hurry. Besides, microwaves are bad for your health.   

> [quote:zay4o9yk]That's interesting. I'll check in the local stores next time I'm out shopping. I suppose they're much less common here than in the West now, but I'd be amazed if you actually couldn't find one.

 Thanks! I'm pretty sure they do exist in Russia, because they had them at the laundry place. I think they're just not very popular yet.[/quote:zay4o9yk]Wrong. They are _no longer popular_. People are very environment-concious in Russia - as soon as they realized that dryers were bad for the environment they started saying no to them. From what I've heard some even wanted to persuade the Duma to pass a law banning the import of dryers into Russia (for environmental protection reasons). Besides, many washing machines nowadays have a drying program which is 100% environment friendly and very efficient. No one in their right mind would pay double for a dryer if their washing machine already does it for them.

----------


## astarz41

> Stick to normal clothes made from normal fabric, not some artificially engineered fibres.

 I'd say 80% of my clothes is cotton. The rest is wool and "other."  Actually if it was artificial fabric like polyester it would dry a whole lot easier and wouldn't stretch out.   

> Winter coats worth their name should be dry cleaned, not washed.

 Not if the instructions say machine wash and tumble dry low. It really depends...    

> Use a good water repellent cream (but make sure it's environment friendly). Your shoes will always be dry. (Easier solution - watch your step, avoid stepping into puddles.)

 I meant drying your shoes after you wash them. Like tennis shoes.    

> That sort of dry cleaning has nothing to do with the real dry cleaning they do at any respectable dry cleaner's in St Pete. It's like comparing a latex doll to a real woman.

 I could go to a real dry cleaner's for a wool coat or a dress, but not every other week for a wool sweater that's "dry clean only." That would be a waste of time and $$.   

> People are very environment-concious in Russia - as soon as they realized that dryers were bad for the environment they started saying no to them. From what I've heard some even wanted to persuade the Duma to pass a law banning the import of dryers into Russia (for environmental protection reasons). Besides, many washing machines nowadays have a drying program which is 100% environment friendly and very efficient. No one in their right mind would pay double for a dryer if their washing machine already does it for them.

 Oh come on, people in Russia aren't any more environment and health concious than in the US. I'd say they are less so. Especailly health.... And dryers were never popular before in Russia (unless you mean some prehistoric form of a dryer) some people have never even heard of them. And how do washing machines dry your clothes? They wring it but it's still damp when it comes out.   

> Besides, microwaves are bad for your health.

 So are lot of things in theory...so what? TVs, cell phones, the sun, cars, all sorts of food, I mean...what's point in trying to avoid one thing when there's a dozen other things that harm you? We're all gonna die anyways. "Умирать здоровым жалко"   ::

----------


## Линдзи

astarz, don't bother.  He's just trying to troll.

----------


## astarz41

I know, you're right Линдзи.  I just wanna know, is VM EVER serious?   ::

----------


## TheMoonMonst3r

> no need to trouble the chambermaid wink wink nudge nudge (today's washing machines while they don't yet offer fellatio/cunnilingus programs....

 I love you.

----------


## JB

Laundry tips from Moscow:
Washing machines are slow, tiny, and almost worthless.  most people I know have one but use it only for the sheets and towels. My machine is an Italian model that can only hold 3 sheets and takes 2 hours to do a load. Most of the machines here heat the water in the machine for each cycle, thus the long time frame. Machines are tiny because they must fit into the bathroom or kitchen. They usually have a hose to hook to the tub faucet but some people have a wall hookup installed.  They plug into the regular wall electric outlet. 
Dryers are available in the stores near the center but they are expensive. Most people can't afford them and have no room to put them.  The dual wash/dry models are here but also very expensive. American sizes and styles of washers and dryers are here too (even American brands) but are too large for the average apt and too expensive. The ads for these show them in laundry rooms the size of my whole apt and they are aimed at rich Russians or foreigners. 
Dry cleaning is also very expensive for the average salary here even though the prices are the same as in America. Most people I know don't dry clean but use spot removers and brushes to clean winter coats. 
Most people dry their clothes on their balcony or in the bathroom.  Socks are frequently dried on the bath hot water pipes. If it's raining or winter it can take days to dry things. My cotton shirts are stretched out and my towels are crunchy from line drying.  I like synthetic fibers better because they wash(by hand)and dry(on the line)quickly and don't need to be ironed.
Laundry habits here have to do with economics and not care for the environment.
If people here gave a shit about the environment the parks and forests would not be covered in plastic bags, papers and broken beer bottles.  Russian recycling consists of leaving the beer bottles intact on the curb for poor people to collect and get the refund.

----------


## VendingMachine

> Stick to normal clothes made from normal fabric, not some artificially engineered fibres.
> 			
> 		  I'd say 80% of my clothes is cotton.

 Yeah right. This may come as a shock to you but did you know that most of the stuff sold as "cotton" in the US isn't cotton at all or is very low quality cotton?    

> Actually if it was artificial fabric like polyester it would dry a whole lot easier and wouldn't stretch out.

  Spoken by someone who ain't done a spot of washing in her life.     

> [quote:20sg5b76]Winter coats worth their name should be dry cleaned, not washed.

  Not if the instructions say machine wash and tumble dry low.[/quote:20sg5b76]Do I really have to tell you who writes such instructions? It's amazing how some people would bang their heads against a concrete wall if "the instructions" told them to.   

> I meant drying your shoes after you wash them. Like tennis shoes.

 Still don't get it what you need a dryer for. My Nike trainers dry in less than 30 minutes. Maybe I use less water? I've noticed how many of my American friends use tons of water when washing up and doing their laundry (as if they had all the water in the ocean at their disposal) - learn to be more economical.   

> That sort of dry cleaning has nothing to do with the real dry cleaning they do at any respectable dry cleaner's in St Pete. It's like comparing a latex doll to a real woman.

 I could go to a real dry cleaner's for a wool coat or a dress, but not every other week for a wool sweater that's "dry clean only." That would be a waste of time and $$.
a) don't by sweaters which are "dry clean only"
b) have someone who understands the properties of fabrics inspect your wardrobe - it could be that most of those "dry clean only" labels are bogus and could be ignored
c) find yourself a nice cheap dry cleaners (there are tons of them in St Pete)
d) for pity's sake find yourself a job and stop moaning about money    

> Oh come on, people in Russia aren't any more environment and health concious than in the US.

 First of all let's not put everything into one pile. I said environment concious. And yes, we are one of the most environment concious nations in the world. Sadly the same cannot be said about Americans. Americans have a lot of catching up to do with the rest of the world on that one - your nearest goal should be becoming at least half as environment concious as the Germans are. 
Now, with regard to Americans being health concious (funny you should mention it) - 99% of my American friends are drastically overweight people. I've been to your website and seen your photo - you're not fat I'll grant you that but you are already a bit on the porky side by the Russian standards which is a shame really, given your age and all.   

> I'd say they are less so. Especailly health....

 Now, I'd understand such a comment coming from a Japanese, but someone who lives in the land of grotesque sumo wrestlers in baseball caps should never open their mouth on this issue.   

> And dryers were never popular before in Russia (unless you mean some prehistoric form of a dryer)

 You don't know what you're talking about.    

> some people have never even heard of them.

 Some Americans have never heard about Linux... As I said there was a strong move to ban dryers because they were thought to be bad for the environment - some people may not have heard of them due to that. Also, what do you think the Russian word for a dryer is? There are many local terms for household impliments and it could be that those you spoke to about them knew them under a different name.   

> And how do washing machines dry your clothes? They wring it but it's still damp when it comes out.

 That's what your American washing machines do I presume. In Russia we have washing machines (both Russian and European makes) that first wring out your clothes and then (if you chose that option) they dry your clothes - they come out nice and dry, not a trace of dampness. Also they can press suits - they come out absolutely dry, neatly pressed and ready to be worn. It makes sense to invest into such a machine as it makes the need to buy a dryer redundant.   

> So are lot of things in theory...so what? TVs, cell phones,

  I've made a concious decision not to use a cell phone - brain cancer is not a joke. As for TVs - I bought myself a cinema projector - been on clound nine ever since.   

> the sun,

 Don't expose yourself to excessive radiation.   

> cars,

 Ride a bicycle - it's environment-friendly and it does wonders for your cardiovascular system - I sold my car a few year ago - never had any regrets. The metro system is very efficient in St Pete.   

> all sorts of food,

 Don't eat junk food - no one's forcing it down your throat you know.    

> I mean...what's point in trying to avoid one thing when there's a dozen other things that harm you?

 By all means try to avoid that dozen as well. It's not all that difficult really. The problem is most people are too lazy to bother. They prefer the fast lane to an early grave. Fine, less people, more oxygen.   

> We're all gonna die anyways. "Умирать здоровым жалко"

 Yes, we all die. You're born only to die some day. But that bit in between is called LIFE.

----------


## VendingMachine

> They plug into the regular wall electric outlet.

 That's not true. No imbecil would run a washing machine off the mains - when you buy a washing machine they hook it up onto an extra outlet when they install it. If you know someone who runs his washing machine off the mains you should report the idiot immidiately.

----------


## BETEP

> They plug into the regular wall electric outlet.

 You know, sometimes VM drivels, but now he's right. Washing machine consume too mush power to share regular cable with something else. Regular Russian main is developed for 220AC 50Hz *6A* but European main can be loaded with 10A and have special ground contact.

----------


## VendingMachine

> The ads for these show them in laundry rooms the size of my whole apt and they are aimed at rich Russians or foreigners.

 I'm not rich, I'm not even middle-class and I can easily afford them.   

> Dry cleaning is also very expensive for the average salary here even though the prices are the same as in America. Most people I know don't dry clean but use spot removers and brushes to clean winter coats.

 Don't know about Moscow, could be, come to St Pete, it's dirt cheap here.   

> Most people dry their clothes on their balcony or in the bathroom.  Socks are frequently dried on the bath hot water pipes. If it's raining or winter it can take days to dry things. My cotton shirts are stretched out and my towels are crunchy from line drying.

 No wonder they are - I mean if you will do such silly things... Most Americans I've known couldn't handle their ropes properly. Come to St Pete, we're all mostly sea-faring folk, we will teach you how to hang dry your clothes without ruining them.   

> Laundry habits here have to do with economics and not care for the environment.

 Just what the hell do you know about us anyway, gall spitting propaganda artist that you are.   

> If people here gave a @@@@ about the environment the parks and forests would not be covered in plastic bags, papers and broken beer bottles.  Russian recycling consists of leaving the beer bottles intact on the curb for poor people to collect and get the refund.

 Lies, lies, all shameless lies. Those few piles of rubbish you've seen were no doubt around areas populated by the people from other parts of the ex USSR - it's not that I'm blaming them or anything - when the USSR chose to transform itself slightly many people became very curious to see large Russian cities and naturally they were overawed by their splendour. Unfortunately the side effect was that some of them suffered a strong culture shock which prevented a bunch of them from acquiring our Slavic traditions of taking care of the environment. Nevertheless most Russians and all other ex-USSR peoples remain the most environment-concious people in the world. 
BJ, you cannot post such negativism about this glorious country - first of all what you post is not true and secondly you will never master Russian if you speak so desparagingly of its people. Most foreigners, rejected by the Western civilization, come to Russia in search of succor and support which they find soon enough if they respect our unique Slavic ways. I can see you derive extreme pleasure out of posting lies about my country. Evil people like you will come and go but the glorious Russian Empire will exist for ever.  
Rule _Rossiya_, [/i]Rossiya[/i] rule the waves
Russians never, ever, ever shall be slaves!

----------


## BJ

Er, are you sure you mean me - bj and not JB? I've absolutely no comment to make about washing machines or tumble driers or not using the same. Housework is boring. Shopping is boring. Writing, talking and other things that shall remain unmentioned in this delicate company of souls, are the only things in life for me.

----------


## bad manners

> You know, sometimes VM drivels, but now he's right. Washing machine consume too mush power to share regular cable with something else. Regular Russian main is developed for 220AC 50Hz *6A* but European main can be loaded with 10A and have special ground contact.

 If there is one who "drivels" that would be you. "European main can be loaded with 10A", my arse. One kettle in my kitchen is 3.6 kW and yes it is connected to a perfectly ordinary wall socket. And I do not have to switch off each and every appliance in the kitchen (not to mention the other rooms) when use that kettle. 
Speaking of the situation in Russia, buildings that were built 30-40 years ago and have never been seriously renovated may still have that kind of wiring. I presume any "European" building that old (and not renovated) would have it as well. Just like a 40 years old car would be severely underpowered by today's standards.

----------


## BETEP

> One kettle in my kitchen is 3.6 kW and yes it is connected to a perfectly ordinary wall socket. And I do not have to switch off each and every appliance in the kitchen (not to mention the other rooms) when use that kettle.

 Keep it in secret, otherwise your parents would be fined for "bugs" in place of fuses.  ::

----------


## bad manners

There are no fuses in my house and there cannot be in bugs in them, BETEP. All the bugs are in your head. You are free to go on drivelling, though.

----------


## BETEP

> There are no fuses in my house and there cannot be in bugs in them, BETEP.

 It's because your parents are hiding them from you. I guess you never saw any forks in your house too.  ::

----------


## astarz41

> Now, with regard to Americans being health concious (funny you should mention it) - 99% of my American friends are drastically overweight people. I've been to your website and seen your photo - you're not fat I'll grant you that but you are already a bit on the porky side by the Russian standards which is a shame really, given your age and all.

 Thanks VM, I'll take that as an insult. I'm very sensitive about this subject and that picture is no indication of anything. I'm 5'4 and 105lbs, I am a figure skater, and I wear size XS shirts and 0-2 sized jeans. Do you want me to not fit into any clothes? Because XS is as small as it gets around here.
Here are some full length pictures: http://img1.photobucket.com/albums/1...arz41/iow3.jpg left http://img1.photobucket.com/albums/1...arz41/iow1.jpg right 
JB, so they are available? Maybe in a few years they'll become more popular. I don't really care about the cost so much, because if I were to buy one they'd probably cost the same as in the US, right? Well, thanks  ::  
OK, I'm done with this thread.

----------


## bad manners

> Originally Posted by bad manners  There are no fuses in my house and there cannot be in bugs in them, BETEP.   It's because your parents are hiding them from you. I guess you never saw any forks in your house too.

 I can see you took my permission to drivel on. Good boy.

----------


## BETEP

@astarz41
Nice pictures but your evidence is not enough for VM because you can use PhotoShop.  ::    

> I can see you took my permission to drivel on.

 I had a login and password long before your "permission".  ::

----------


## VendingMachine

> Now, with regard to Americans being health concious (funny you should mention it) - 99% of my American friends are drastically overweight people. I've been to your website and seen your photo - you're not fat I'll grant you that but you are already a bit on the porky side by the Russian standards which is a shame really, given your age and all.
> 			
> 		  Thanks VM, I'll take that as an insult. I'm very sensitive about this subject and that picture is no indication of anything.

 By Russian standards that _is_ a bit on the porky side for your age. You're not fat yet,  just starting out on a journey in that direction.  

> I'm 5'4 and 105lbs, I am a figure skater, and I wear size XS shirts and 0-2 sized jeans. Do you want me to not fit into any clothes?

  Those aren't very small in Russia. If you were somewhat taller for that weight... Maybe that's heredetory... If so I appologise. Profusely.     

> Because XS is as small as it gets around here.

  Surprise surprise.   

> Here are some full length pictures: http://img1.photobucket.com/albums/1...arz41/iow3.jpg left http://img1.photobucket.com/albums/1...arz41/iow1.jpg right

 Good Gad, how can one possibly be so insecure. I said you're not fat yet, I repeat you're not fat. Yet. One might even say that you're cute to a certain degree. Well, perhaps cute is too strong a word, cute-ish shall we say. Your face looks unusually wrinkled for your age though. Now that's what should be troubelling you, not your weight. I bet you kissed your piglet bottom cheeks goodbye many many moons ago. Those wrinkles, necotine induced I suppose? Or do you simply scrunch up your face a lot when you talk? Bad habit, that, kick it, girl. Now I'm not saying you should immidiately resort to a course of Botox injections, but I'd keep an eye on those furrows if I were you. Again, slimming a bit might be the simplest solution to your problem. 
P.S. Nice pictures, by the way. What kind of slum district is it in iow1.jpg ?

----------


## waxwing

astarz, if it makes you feel any better: 
1. vending machine has already been banned once from this site for insulting people. 
2. most amusingly, he actually asked to be banned on one occasion   ::  before that - which tells you a lot about the stability of his mental state. 
3. obviously you're gorgeous, you hardly need people on the internet to tell you that...

----------


## Friendy

> By Russian standards that _is_ a bit on the porky side for your age. You're not fat yet,  just starting out on a journey in that direction.

 Sorry, VM, but you crack me up, if _that_ is a "porky side" for you then what do you think Russian standards are? (some photos appreciated) Skin and bones and nothing between them?   ::  And where, pray, do you see the wrinkles on such low resolution photos? *Astarz41*, you look great and don't pay attention to anyone.

----------


## JB

VM's ridiculous comments on laundry habits in Russia may give us a clue to his identity; 
a) he's a wealthy foreigner or "New Russian" (the only people who can afford the newest most efficient laundry machines or maids to do the laundry) 
b) he really is "hot stuff" and the "babes" he "shags" are so grateful they take his dirty clothes home and wash them 
c) he lives with his mother and she washes his clothes 
d) he's an old perv that sits in front of his computer wearing the same clothes week after week, making up silly stories for forums  
astarz, when you go to Russia nobody will be able to tell you apart from all the other cute young Russian girls here. But be careful to stay away from old lechers like VM.

----------


## TheMoonMonst3r

> b) he really is "hot stuff" and the "babes" he "shags" are so grateful they take his dirty clothes home and wash them

 *High fives VM*

----------


## VendingMachine

By poking fun at people I help them overcome their psycological problems that run very deep with certain individuals on this board. I won't mention any names, _waxwing_, because it applies to almost anyone of you out there, even muggins here (to a much lesser degree of course, but still). My targets are people with no sense of humour, grumble guts and those who think they know all their is to know about life. I get an enornous kick out of poking  fun at those _who can poke fun at me in return and feel good about it_.   *astarz*You needn't worry about your looks at all, they are quite within the accepted norm.   

> But be careful to stay away from old lechers like VM

 Yes, if you see me - I'll be the radgie gadgie on a tricycle sporting a loincloth and a balaklava (I'm not a villain, I've got a bad case of acne) -  don't approach, for pity's sake don't.

----------


## BETEP

> VM's ridiculous comments on laundry habits in Russia may give us a clue to his identity

 The most common case is:
e) he lives with his wife and she washes his clothes

----------


## TheMoonMonst3r

I prefer choice B

----------


## waxwing

Oh I see VM, so you're a cousellor now? 
Just here to help?  ::   ::   ::   
btw (irrelevant but I'm just interested) what happened to your spelling? It used to be pretty good, with minor lapses during rants.. Now it seems to have totally fallen apart.

----------


## BJ

careful Waxwing! make sure all your words are spelt correctly before you take on VM.

----------


## VendingMachine

> btw (irrelevant but I'm just interested) what happened to your spelling? It used to be pretty good, with minor lapses during rants.. Now it seems to have totally fallen apart.

 Oh man, you really do walk into these things, don't you:  

> cousellor

 I'll tel yoo wots append to me spellin - I'm goin downa slippery slope, I stopped caring a long time ago and buggered if I ever  care about it again. I just love murdering your language, dude. Language of Shakespeare, die, die, die!!!

----------


## VendingMachine

> Oh I see VM, so you're a cousellor now?

 Yes, Mr Puty, (may I call you Arthur?) I'm your marriage guidance counsellor.

----------


## waxwing

Oh don't be such an asp .. everyone can tell the difference between a spelling error and a typo. 
Most of the errors are trivial and mundane ('psycological' etc.), and would be fairly normal for a kid, or a poorly educated individual, but 'absail' was interesting. I think 50-80% of native speakers also screw this up. It's a modern German loan word (from 'abseilen'), and you don't get many of them to the pound. Well there's stuff like 'weltanschauung' and 'schadenfreude' but they're fairly old and only poncey people use them  ::

----------


## VendingMachine

There's abs*e*iling and there's abs*a*iling, didn't you know? When you abs*a*il you attach a _sail_ to your back and kind of free-fall tied to a _pungee cord_ (a bungee that hasn't been washed for yonks) and you kind of contract your _abdomen_ muscels to control that sail on your back. It's a new sport, very popular in Russia, about to become a massive hit in the West - it's a combination of abseiling, hang gliding, bungee jumping and yachting. I challange you to try it!

----------


## BJ

I knew I shouldn't have listened to you. I'm writing this from my hospital bed with two broken legs and three broken nails. I'm going to sue!

----------


## BETEP

> Oh don't be such an asp .. everyone can tell the difference between a spelling error and a typo. ...

 It's not a big deal to make mistakes which distinguish the native speakers when you have a great speach practice. For example, I could write 'exost system' instead of 'exhaust system' if I didn't read Hayes manual.

----------


## JB

Saw washer/dryer combo machines at Gorbushka last weekend. Electalux combo machine can wash and dry 6 pounds(wet) clothes at a time, cost $700-$800. Dryer alone is special order and costs $800.

----------


## VendingMachine

> Saw washer/dryer combo machines at Gorbushka last weekend. Electalux combo machine can wash and dry 6 pounds(wet) clothes at a time, cost $700-$800. Dryer alone is special order and costs $800.

 Gorbushka? But it's a smegging flea market! Go to a proper store.

----------


## BETEP

> But it's a smegging flea market!

 BTW, it's interesting phenomenon to see the same expression in Russian and in English.
flea market = блошиный рынок

----------


## Friendy

> Originally Posted by VendingMachine  But it's a smegging flea market!   BTW, it's interesting phenomenon to see the same expression in Russian and in English.
> flea market = блошиный рынок

 As far as I know, there are *plenty* of expressions behaving that way (and beween different languages too). As for flea market, in German it's also the same - floh-markt.

----------


## BETEP

> As far as I know, there are *plenty* of expressions behaving that way (and beween different languages too). As for flea market, in German it's also the same - floh-markt.

 Nevertheless, I never heard the same expression in Latgalian or Latvian. Even so а thought about fleas is the first thought when I enter into this kind of markets. The native expression is 'kraamu tirgus'* but many of people use Russian short expressions like 'барахолка', 'блошинник', 'латгальчик'**. 
*kraamu tirgus - базар барахла, барахолка.
**латгальчик - It's specify only in Riga because the official name of the market is 'Латгальский рынок'. (sounds like Горбушка in Moscow)

----------


## JB

The price for an Electrolux machine at a "proper" Moscow applience store runs about $1000. You can buy some other models at a cheaper price but you'll get cleaner clothes using a rock in the Moscow river.

----------


## VendingMachine

> The price for an Electrolux machine at a "proper" Moscow applience store runs about $1000.

 Don't go to stores where they charge such outlandish prices. I know this is Moscow and prices *are* outlandish there but even a _петербургская крыса_ like muggins here knows that there are plenty of stores with very down-to-earth prices in Moscow - you have more competition than in St Pete (it is particularly evident if one compares the prices for sat TV equipment in the two cities). Don't go to "mafia money laundromats", go to normal stores. Why do certain Americans seem a bit slow on the uptake when it comes to shopping around? 
Also you can buy all your home appliences over the Internet - it's cheaper that way. (I bought a superb excercise bike with all imaginable bells and whistles (it doesn't do your Wasserman test though) from a web store in St Pete - it set me back only $350 - a similar model was on sale at regular stores starting from $480 - they delivered it at 14:00 sharp, as agreed, the following day.) Besides, unlike Gorbusha, no one expects your money up front, you can always buy it on hire purchase. Very convinient.    

> You can buy some other models at a cheaper price but you'll get cleaner clothes using a rock in the Moscow river.

 Have you ever tried any of them? Which model? Are you an expert on washing machines? Do you understand the physics involved? I'd stick to delivering manky babies if I were you. Leave the domain of engineering to those who can read their Smith chart and can tell their transistor from their gun diode.

----------


## astarz41

Uhh ok I was just looking at this site and saw these washing machines that say they have "Сушка." Does that mean the clothes comes out completely dry? Please say yes!! If it means what I think it means then my problem is solved   ::    http://www.tehnika.ru/index-ea=1&rol...9&chp=showpage

----------


## VendingMachine

> Uhh ok I was just looking at this site and saw these washing machines that say they have "Сушка." Does that mean the clothes comes out completely dry? Please say yes!! If it means what I think it means then my problem is solved     http://www.tehnika.ru/index-ea=1&rol...9&chp=showpage

 Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaa... NOPE. Want an easy ride, eh? Learn to hand wash and hang dry or perish in the land of bears and rivers of vodka which don't freeze over even during the coldest of Sibirian winters! 
P.S. Dunno about AEG, but my BOSCH spits out my suits completely dry. 
P.P.S. Be nice to Mother Nature - always look for environment-friendly solutions. When buying an applience think about what impact it will make on the environment, what are the potential damages involved.

----------


## JB

Yes, that means dryer. But those are USD prices, ouch! You can get better deals at all those "flea markets" and discount stores that VM doesn't recommend.
Am I an expert on washing machines? I'm not exactly sure what VM thinks are the requirements for "expert" but people can take advice from whom ever they think has more experience in the laundry room, a woman with a large family or an old bachelor.
(p.s. the physics of washing clothes is pretty easy and so are the components of the machines involved)

----------


## VendingMachine

> Yes, that means dryer. But those are USD prices, ouch! You can get better deals at all those "flea markets" and discount stores that VM doesn't recommend.

 Sure, you can always buy the cheap ones there, but I suggest getting a job.   

> Am I an expert on washing machines? I'm not exactly sure what VM thinks are the requirements for "expert" but people can take advice from whom ever they think has more experience in the laundry room, a woman with a large family or an old bachelor.

 Anyone in their right mind would listen to the bachelor - he has no one to do the laundery for him, therefore he knows all there is to know about it. On the other hand, "a woman with a large family" will know precious little about washing machines unless, of course, her husband is a redneck whose ideas about the social role of women can be summarised as follows - "keep 'em in the kitchen, barefoot and pregnant" .   

> (p.s. the physics of washing clothes is pretty easy and so are the components of the machines involved)

 Sure, washing machines are no rocket science, but I bet you don't have even the slightest idea about the complexity of the processes involved. The sheer amount of higher maths used to model even the tiniest nut will most likely knock you sensless.  Look at me - I studied that kind of maths year ago and I am still recovering from the shock.

----------


## bad manners

> Yes, that means dryer. But those are USD prices, ouch! You can get better deals at all those "flea markets" and discount stores that VM doesn't recommend.

 You get what you pay for. If you want a compact washer/dryer that does a good job (and does not destroy your stuff), it costs money. If you want a huge washer/dryer that does a good a job, it costs more money than the compact one because few people buy those in Russia (and Europe for that matter). If you want a combined washer/dryer, it costs more money. And if you go to your flea market you're going to buy a kind of washer you complained about, that can hardly take one sheet, let alone _wash_ it. But that is entirely your choice.

----------


## astarz41

> Yes, that means dryer. But those are USD prices, ouch!

 Yeah, but the prices aren't *too* bad. Same as here pretty much. So IF I were to live in Russia I'd be able to get a compact washer/dryer for $500 or even less if I can find a used one.   

> Sure, you can always buy the cheap ones there, but I suggest getting a job.

 A job isn't going to solve everything. Especially if you're a student. A friend of mine is a lawyer in Piter (he is still in college though) and he makes $300-400 a month(I think!). That is considered pretty good money for a 20 year old student, but he still couldn't buy a washing machine for a month's salary.

----------


## JB

You can buy a used Indesit washer/dryer for around $300-400 but this brand doesn't clean the clothes very well (I have an Indesit washer) and everyone I know who has one is not real excited about the wash results. I get good prices on all my appliances and electronics at Gorbushka (This is a giant indoor mall of electronics and appliance stores, just like those in the US). I shop by brand and look for the best price of the brands I want. Many of the brands sold in the US are available here but some brands offer sizes or features that are more desirable in a Russian home. A regular American sized washer would take up the whole bathroom or half the kitchen in a typical Russian apartment.

----------


## bad manners

That's what I am talking about. Indesit isn't really a good brand. Look at Bosch, Siemens or Miele.

----------


## VendingMachine

> A job isn't going to solve everything. Especially if you're a student. A friend of mine is a lawyer in Piter (he is still in college though) and he makes $300-400 a month(I think!).

 Don't listen to what he says - he's probably too lazy to put in more hours, that's all. $400 is not good for any lawyer, student or not. A junior punk HTML programmer will earn more simply by farting his hours away setting up crappy web pages unless, of course, he's a complete muppet and doesn't know where mega dosh is up for grabs 24/7.   

> That is considered pretty good money for a 20 year old student

 You must be joking. $400 a month means you're on the breadline. Unless he's got a cushy number living with his mum that money isn't enough to last a month - think of the rent, all the bills he has to pay, petrol, food, chicks, BRIBES, you name it. When I was a student I used to spend on chicks almost twice as much and I'm a tight git.   

> but he still couldn't buy a washing machine for a month's salary.

 That's what hire purchase is there for.

----------


## gitana

If you are so concerned about doing your own washing by hand I think the best solution would be to ask around and pay someone to do your washing for you. It is cheaper than buying a machine and it gives some nice baba extra cash. I am sure if you pay well you will have no trouble finding someone willing to do your washing.  Also better for the environment and provides economic benefits to someone.  ::

----------


## astarz41

> If you are so concerned about doing your own washing by hand I think the best solution would be to ask around and pay someone to do your washing for you. It is cheaper than buying a machine and it gives some nice baba extra cash. I am sure if you pay well you will have no trouble finding someone willing to do your washing. Also better for the environment and provides economic benefits to someone.

 It's not the washing I'm concerned about, it's the drying. It seems though that dryers only come in combination with a washer, so if I were to buy one I'd have to get both. Though having a washer wouldn't be too bad either.   ::   I think in the long run a washer/dryer would pay for itself and be more convenient then asking someone to wash your clothes for you.

----------


## VendingMachine

*gitana*
I hope you realize that _baba_ is an extremely rude male chauvenist pig term for a woman?

----------


## gitana

I call my grandmother baba. She doesn't seem to mind.

----------


## VendingMachine

> I call my grandmother baba. She doesn't seem to mind.

 What?????? Baba is an *extremely rude word*. Men use it among themselves when they talk about women in a rude way. Your granny is an odd person if she doesn't mind being called that.  
P.S. Try calling your mum _bitch_ and watch her reaction.

----------


## Indra

Sorry, *VendingMachine*, she is partially right. To call one's *native* grandmother, say, "Baba Masha"or "baba Anya" is very typical to small children in Russia, 'baba' here means 'babushka', and it's okay. Some of them keep calling so their grandmothers in older age as well.  *gitana*, VendingMachine is absolutely right that "baba" is a very rude word in all the other cases.

----------


## Friendy

> To call one's *native* grandmother, say, "Baba Masha"or "baba Anya" is very typical to small children in Russia, 'baba' here means 'babushka', and it's okay.

 Even not necessarily his native granny – any old woman who is a neighbor or acquaintance (if referring to her that way is accepted in the family), like "Вовочка, сходи в булочную и купи хлеба бабе Люде."

----------


## scotcher

Wasn't *babushka* originally just an affectionate diminutive form of *baba* anyway?  
Ili net?

----------


## gitana

Myself and all my cousins have always called our grandmother baba.  She even calls herself baba when talking to children.  I also know many Ukrainian Canadians that do the same, although she is Russian.
I didn't know it was meant to be offensive, I apologize if I was rude. 
I also looked up the word in the dictionary and it says "peasent woman"

----------

